
Ask HN: Link to project to build 10,000 5km towers to fight climate change? - mstipetic
I&#x27;ve tried searching for the website for a while and had no luck, I&#x27;ve found it a few months ago through HN.<p>Basically it&#x27;s a website about an idea to build a lot of kilometer high towers that would cool areas around them and provide a lot of power and basically &quot;stop climate change.&quot;<p>The website had calculations about the effects of different tower sizes, diameters etc.
======
gus_massa
Probably
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14933317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14933317)
(286 points, 93 days ago, 191 comments)

But the science part of the project is totally wrong. Big chimneys don't work
like they describe. While the air ascend in a very tall chimney the pressure
and the temperature decrease adiabatically. (In small chimney you can ignore
this effect, but a 5km chimney is very tall.) If you want to combat global
warming use real science.

~~~
mstipetic
Yes, that is the one, thanks! Great discussion there also!

